# Sources for thin walled tubing??



## wareagle

Are there any good sources for thin walled brass, steel, and aluminum tubing? There used to be a hobby shop close by that stocked that stuff, but they have quit handling it because it wasn't moving.   I would like to build up a supply of the stuff for future projects. A Google search brought up everything under the sun.


----------



## shred

I think you can order direct from the people that supply the hobby shops-- KS Engineering ( http://www.ksmetals.com ). I have no idea if that's the best deal though or what the minimums are-- the Hobby Lobby near me stocks occasional bits which has been all I need. Unless you want to buy the whole display stand (I've considered it.. could come in handy ), their sister site http://www.specialshapes.com/ is probably the place to go.


----------



## cfellows

This may not be much help, but the places I usually buy my tubing if I can't get it locally are:

http://www.onlinemetals.com
http://www.metalexpress.com
http://www.mcmaster.com
http://www.smallparts.com

Don't know if any bargain prices are available, but the selection is great. 

Chuck


----------



## wareagle

Thanks guys!


----------



## Cedge

Local Ace Hardware stores carry K&S hobby metals as well as a wide selection of aluminum and steel stock up to about 1". 

Steve


----------



## shred

Cedge  said:
			
		

> Local Ace Hardware stores carry K&S hobby metals as well as a wide selection of aluminum and steel stock up to about 1".
> 
> Steve


Now you're just making us jealous .. my local 'hardware' stores carry a small smattering of hot-rolled steel and mystery-alloy aluminum angle with a little flat thrown in, but precious little over 1/4" thick flat or 3/4" round.. I found a piece of 1" steel bar there once and they couldn't figure out how to ring it up since it didn't exist in the computer. I have to visit 3 locations just to find 1/4" brass anymore.


----------



## mklotz

You might want to consider Hobby Metal Kits.

http://www.hobbymetalkits.com/documents/kits.htm

They sell "kits" of various sizes of materials for the small user. I haven't ordered anything from them so I can't comment on them. If you decide to use them, please report back here on your experience.


----------

